# Sick of Klien wire strippers



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

also i am never trying to snip anything bigger than a #10... its not like im doing this to #8 or bigger


occasionally they will even fowl up if I try to cut too many #12's


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

The new Milwaukee strippers are nice, I've had them for a month now and ironically when I bought them I ended up getting a whole lot of devicing tasks on the job im at and everything is # 10 stranded. The kick serious butt. A bit heavy but I'm a big boy and think I can handle a few extra ounces . Also the two blades are held together by a pressed joint like ***** or 9's an I've found myself using them as needle nose pliers as well. Really beefy. Definitely holding up to my standards so far, I've recommended them to a few people now and they all seem intrigued as well


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been using a a pair of Channellock 957's for a while now and really like them. My only wish is for them to start making a model that can do #8.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The trick with the T-strippers is to take out that Torx head screw, squeeze it in your line pliers to burr up the threads, then put it back in. Seems to never back out again or get tight again. The screw stays where you put it.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

best strippers I have ever owned


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

360max said:


> best strippers I have ever owned


I use the same for about 5 years now without problems. Had an issue with pivot pin coming out used thread lock and fixed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NoSparkSparky said:


> Everytime I cut a #10 wire with my klien strippers they lock up.. then its time to break out the alan wrenches and fix it... but they are never the same again..
> 
> my coworker acts like Im asking too much.. he says he never uses his strippers to snip wires...
> 
> ...


Get your self a pair of these and you will never have a problem just get some practice with them first so that you can get a feel for them..

Take the nut and screw out and throw them away.

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-1003-Wire-Stripper-Cutter-w-o-Spring-p/kle-1003.htm


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

360max said:


> best strippers I have ever owned


Thats what I use too and I love them.


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have used craftsman #82543 for about ten years. Love em. No probems with em locking up. I have traded them in a few times after I have cut wires that I was in a hurry and forgot to check for power first. They are easy to cut multiple wires with.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Supposedly the new Milwaukee strippers are extremely stout in comparison to others.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

first thing I do with klein is to remove the locking device .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

french connection!! said:


> first thing I do with klein is to remove the locking device .


The first thing I do is remove the spring. The first time I had one pop out on me, I realized how potentially dangerous that could be some day.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I was going to echo the channel lock strippers... I've been happy with mine.. and the price is extremely right...


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the small and large Ideals. 1 is spring loded and the others your standard stripper. I have never had an issue with either. I have been pondreing replacing them due tue general ware but i guess I have been fortunate to have no issues with either.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

360max said:


> best strippers I have ever owned


I have used those for a while too but I have the same problem as the OP described. After I cut even one 6-32 in the little threaded screw cutter hole, the strippers are f**ked up from there on out.

They used to make them with a rivet instead of of a screw, and that was way better. I'm thinking of switching to something else as soon as my current pair dies.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Ideal 45-918, strips 6-14, seems to be okay with cutting 10s too. I've had mine about 2 years now.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm the first to cry about the declining quality of some of Klein's tools, but I haven't had a problem with those strippers.

Cut the lock off, and take the spring out, and they're fine.

-John


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm the first to cry about the declining quality of some of Klein's tools, but I haven't had a problem with those strippers.
> 
> Cut the lock off, and take the spring out, and they're fine.
> 
> -John


I think I read on ET somewhere that someone was saying Klein doesn't even make those strippers, they're rebrands. Same as Craftsman, Greenlee, and Channellock strippers. I have ideal strippers and I don't think they're as good as the 'junky' craftsman ones I had forever. 









We need this smiley added.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

360max said:


> best strippers I have ever owned


I use these and the ones with the red ring (22-30g) and love them both.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Demac said:


> I think I read on ET somewhere that someone was saying Klein doesn't even make those strippers, they're rebrands....


 I'll be darned. This is Greenlee's version:








Looks familiar. 

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Iuse these











but I carry crocs too


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Funny my last Greenlee ones cut really well. Last Klein and now the current Ideal ones don't cut stranded well. Like to bind up. I'm going to try tightening them but that didn't work on the last Klein ones I had.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I found that post. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/index98/#post560681

http://www.stridetool.com/tools/electrical_datatools/stripper_06.html

I found it interesting. 

Much like...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've never liked any (wire) strippers other than ideal super t's.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I've never liked any (wire) strippers other than ideal super t's.


I'll trade you for my Ideals. I think they are super something or another..


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just switched to the crocs. Really happy with them so far, but really only been using them for about 3 weeks


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I always teach my guys as well as practice myself the rule of: Never cut more than 1 wire at a time. Ever cut a bunch to find that it was live and caused an arc or worse? I've seen strippers blown to pieces by this practice. I know, we shouldn't do work live, and I usually don't. But it is still a good practice to get into.


----------

